# [EVDL] EVLN: Conversion-Kit turns your 2001-05 Civic beater into an EV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 26 May 2012 at 7:37, brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > It's difficult to get the price [$24k] any lower, said Brown.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree that it seems the chargecar kit seems several thousand dollars too
high, but I also think it is ridiculous to say you can sell a similarly
complete kit with AC50/controller for $6.7k since the motor/controller
combination goes for around $4.3k. The chargecar kit is complete, based on
cars they have converted. As the article states it includes a water-based
heater kit with all connections/parts, vacuum pump, charger, LiFePO4
batteries, bms, their own display...everything they used in their
road-tested conversion. The article states that the batteries are about $5k
of the cost. Their original conversion used the AC31. I think that may
have been replaced by the AC35, not sure. The AC31 is lower peak power than
the AC50 due to lower base speed, but gives higher acceleration at lower
speeds due to higher peak torque, 117 versus 92 ft-lb. The AC50 gives
higher acceleration at higher speeds due to the higher base speed, but there
is very little difference in 0 - 60 mph time for them. I communicated with
Brown about 2 years ago when they did their first conversion and had some
problems to sort out. The kit is based on a couple of years of learning
from that conversion. A lot different than someone throwing a
motor/controller, cheap charger and a few other minor parts together and
calling it a kit - batteries not included. It seems based on my conversion
cost (http://www.evalbum.com/3060) that if they made some component changes
they should be able to get the kit cost down to $18 - $19k, even with a bit
more range, but I haven't penciled it out. I agree it seems there is no
incentive to use the kit when you can buy a Leaf for only slightly more. I
don't think most people who do conversions track their total cost
accurately. Makes it easier to justify doing the project.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Conversion-Kit-turns-your-2001-05-Civic-beater-into-an-EV-tp4655156p4655176.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 27 May 2012 at 7:20, tomw wrote:
> 
> > I also think it is ridiculous to say you can sell a similarly
> > complete kit with AC50/controller for $6.7k since the motor/controller
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bruce, I like most of your posts, even with six news services coming in to
me you I still find more news in your postings that I would have missed.

I seldom comment in your quotes but this one bothers me. Not you, THEM !
The prices of conversions for fleets ia "Outrageous." In
single quantities a Honda or a Ford F-150 are usually about $10,000 for the
Honda Civic and $ 12,000 for the Ford F-150 or the Explorer "SUV." Thus
IMHO the $24,000 and $30,000 are "Price Gouging" The 10.5 kw Lithium pack
at $5,000 is only twice the price of a typical AGM battery pack. So they
are charging almost 2X parts cost and not doing the installation labor,
"UN-REASONABLE !"
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (863)944-9913 (call noon to midnight Eastern time)
*[email protected]*
*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
*Offering a 12 day class July 9 to 21, 2012 in Central Florida. more info
on Web; WWW.ElectricVehicleTechnicalinstitute.COM<http://www.electricvehicl=
etechnicalinstitute.com/>
*


> brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > 'It=92s difficult to get the EV price any lower'
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David, Yes, Randy has been around a long time - lot longer than me. I
purchased my transmission adapter plate from him. His kit is a good price
for the HPEVS motor/controller kit, low power Elcon charger, contactor, PB6,
etc. No problem with that. It is quite different than what the chargecar
guys are offering though since they include all the optional components
Randy lists as well as LiFePO4 batteries, battery box, bms, bms
display/software, etc. So I would expect it to be at least double the cost
of Randy's kit. I have to admit I don't see how they get to $24k. Would
have to see the actual list of components. For example substituting a PFC30
for a Zivan Z3 adds more than a grand. Then there is shipping costs for
batteries...all those things people tend to leave off when they add up their
conversion cost.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Conversion-Kit-turns-your-2001-05-Civic-beater-into-an-EV-tp4655156p4655186.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

